# nebivolol a beta blocker that increases testosterone Increases testosterone with 85%



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Here are some interesting study's.



> "Antidepressant-Induced Sexual Dysfunction Associated with Low Serum Free Testosterone
> 
> Presented by Alan J. Cohen, M.D.,
> Private Practice and Assistant Clinic Professor of Psychiatry, UCSF
> ...


Antidepressant induced sexual dysfunctioning is associated with a decrease in testosterone, since nebivolol causes a 85% increase it has potential to reverse the problem:



> [Effect of nebivolol on the state of pituitary-gonadal system and lipid peroxidation in young and middle aged men with hypertension]
> 
> [Article in Russian]
> 
> ...





> [Level of hormones of pituitary-gonadal axis, penile blood flow and sexual function in men with arterial hypertension during monotherapy with bisoprolol and nebivolol]
> 
> [Article in Russian]
> 
> ...





> [Level of hormones of pituitary-gonadal axis, penile blood flow and sexual function in men with arterial hypertension during monotherapy with bisoprolol and nebivolol]
> [Article in Russian]
> 
> Nurmamedova GS, Gumbatov NB, Mustafaev II.
> ...





> J Sex Med. 2010 Feb 25. [Epub ahead of print]
> Nebivolol Dilates Human Penile Arteries and Reverses Erectile Dysfunction in Diabetic Rats through Enhancement of Nitric Oxide Signaling.
> Angulo J, Wright HM, Cuevas P, González-Corrochano R, Fernández A, Cuevas B, La Fuente JM, Gupta S, Sáenz de Tejada I.
> Departamento de Investigación, Hospital Ramón y Cajal, Madrid, Spain.
> ...





> Br J Clin Pharmacol. 2000 Oct;50(4):377-9.
> Nebivolol decreases systemic oxidative stress in healthy volunteers.
> Troost R, Schwedhelm E, Rojczyk S, Tsikas D, Frölich JC.
> Institute of Clinical Pharmacology, Hannover Medical School, Germany. [email protected]
> ...


Further discussion in this thread:
http://www.mindandmuscle.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=43062


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

I dont want to increase my testosterone level. it makes me aggressive.
I want to decrease it. thats why I am on paxil.


----------

